# Tally's Data folder not opening



## billubakra (Sep 10, 2016)

Hi Friends,

I have to complete a project. It requires me to analyze some data from Tally. I have Tally 9.0. When I select the destination folder, Tally doesn't show the companies. The timeframe that I have to complete the project is very little. Kindly help.

*oi65.tinypic.com/5edap4.jpg

*oi66.tinypic.com/2hflxlu.jpg

Thanks


----------



## Desmond (Sep 10, 2016)

I don't know the exact functionality of Tally, but are you sure that the data in that path is really the data that Tally needs?

It could also be that the data could be for a different version of Tally that your current version does not support.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 11, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> I don't know the exact functionality of Tally, but are you sure that the data in that path is really the data that Tally needs?
> 
> It could also be that the data could be for a different version of Tally that your current version does not support.



Yes dear the data path is correct. The data is for Tally 9.0 only, I got this data for some project.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 12, 2016)

Then perhaps the files are corrupt? Have you tried opening those in another machine running Tally?


----------



## billubakra (Sep 12, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Then perhaps the files are corrupt? Have you tried opening those in another machine running Tally?



In other machine the data runs fine. I am using 10 btw. Can that be an issue?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 12, 2016)

Like I said, I am not familiar with Tally's functionality. It could be that older version of files might not be supported by newer versions. But you better confirm this from somewhere before concluding this.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Sep 13, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Like I said, I am not familiar with Tally's functionality. It could be that older version of files might not be supported by newer versions. But you better confirm this from somewhere before concluding this.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Na, everything version etc. is ok. I called Tally's customer support, they are asking me to upload the data folder to their ftp server which I am not allowed to. I have to submit the project before next Monday.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 14, 2016)

Try copying the files to another location on your hard drive and try opening from there. If that doesn't work then I have no other solutions.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 14, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Try copying the files to another location on your hard drive and try opening from there. If that doesn't work then I have no other solutions.



Out of options, I contacted Tally's customer support. They created a new cmp file, I don't remember the exact name right now, and after 20 minutes the thing was resolved. Thanks for chipping in brother.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 14, 2016)

I didn't really help much but glad that it worked out for you.


----------

